# Hottop k-type thermocouple



## benjbob (Apr 25, 2016)

Hey guys,

Iv just received a thermocouple for my hottop and its a little too long







and the drums arms will end up hitting it and freezing the whole roast so.......very dangerous ha

I know it may be a silly question but hey ho

Does anyone know if you can trim them down at all??

Thank yoooouu!


----------



## holdtheonions (May 5, 2016)

Any thermocouple I've had you could very carefully unpinch the tube where the thermocouple comes out of the threaded base and pull the thermocouple out of the housing by inserting a small screwdriver and working it out. Then put the threaded base in a vice either 1) upside down and carefully use a small flathead or similar to knock the metal tube out of the threaded base and then shorten the tube or 2) right side up and hammer the tube further down through the base and then cut off the excess on the other side. Which one largely depends on how much you want to shorten the tube. If you wrap the end of the thermocouple a couple times with teflon tape before inserting back in the housing, then you can also eliminate potential ground "noise" in your graphs. Then just re-pinch the tube. Let me know if any of that is unsure. Maybe someone else has better idea too.


----------



## benjbob (Apr 25, 2016)

Thank you for replying







after getting some more info back from people im just going to get another one ? just a pain since it took a while to get it


----------

